# Fruits and Veggies that resemble human organs



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

I got this as an email forward and I thought it was pretty interesting. I wouldn't normally post someting that I'm not 100% sure of but I was hoping to get confirmation or feedback on this. Does this sound pretty accurate to you? I love the Avocado one...

Quote:

A sliced Carrot looks like the human eye. The pupil, iris and radiating lines look just like the human eye...and science shows that carrots greatly enhance blood flow to and function of the eyes.

A Tomato has four chambers and is red. The heart is red and has four chambers. All of the research shows tomatoes are indeed pure heart and blood food.

Grapes hang in a cluster that has the shape of the heart. Each grape looks like a blood cell and all of the research today shows that grapes are also profound heart and blood vitalizing food.

A Walnut looks like a little brain, a left and right hemisphere, upper cerebrums and lower cerebellums. Even the wrinkles or folds are on the nut just like the neo-cortex. We now know that walnuts help develop over 3 dozen neuron-transmitters for brain function.

Kidney Beans actually heal and help maintain kidney function and yes, they look exactly like the human kidneys.

Celery, Bok Choy, Rhubarb and more look just like bones. These foods specifically target bone strength. Bones are 23% sodium and these foods are 23% sodium. If you don't have enough sodium in your diet the body pulls it from the bones, making them weak. These foods replenish the skeletal needs of the body.

Eggplant, Avocadoes and Pears target the health and function of the womb and cervix of the female - they look just like these organs. Today's research shows that when a woman eats 1 avocado a week, it balances hormones, sheds unwanted birth weight and prevents cervical cancers. And how profound is this? .... It takes exactly 9 months to grow an avocado from blossom to ripened fruit. There are over 14,000 photolytic chemical constituents of nutrition in each one of these foods (modern science has only studied and named about 141 of them).

Sweet Potatoes look like the pancreas and actually balance the glycemic index of diabetics.

Olives assist the health and function of the ovaries.

Onions look like body cells. Today's research shows that onions help clear waste materials from all of the body cells They even produce tears which wash the epithelial layers of the eyes.


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

Interesting, thanks!

Aven


----------



## SusanR (Jan 25, 2008)

I have no idea of the validity of it, but that is very interesting!


----------



## AJP (Apr 30, 2003)

Um, so can we extend this hypothesis to the kiwi fruit?


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

Too much corn will give you cellulite....


----------



## Cru's Daddy (Nov 13, 2006)

All sounds good to me,I attended a seminar on whole foods by a bloke called Don Tolman and his whole food bible states just what you have mentioned.
Its a great read.and Kiwi fruit well that resembles this great land we live on


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

I got that email too. Interesting.


----------

